# Should Lodge proceedings be posted on line?



## cemab4y (Oct 10, 2013)

The internet is here to stay, and lodge newspapers (printed, and sent in the US Mail), are expensive and obsolete. I would like your opinions on whether non-sensitive lodge proceedings (the minutes), be posted on line, and/or published in the lodge electronic (or print) newsletter. Some (not all) Grand Lodges forbid the electronic posting of any lodge proceedings (in the tyled meetings) from being published at all. Personally, I see no problem with publishing the non-sensitive portions of the lodge proceedings. Example:

-The lodge voted to thank the brothers who volunteered to paint the lodge room last week.
-The lodge voted to purchase a new water heater.
-The lodge voted to hold a picnic at the park next week. 

and other such harmless and routine proceedings.

I do feel, that it is inappropriate to publish such things as:

-The sick list
-Who is getting an operation
-Balloting on new petitioners
-Who is in financial distress

and other such highly personal items.  

What do you think? Can we have some more "transparency", and publish some (not all) of the lodge proceedings in the electronic and/or print newsletters?


----------



## crono782 (Oct 10, 2013)

I agree that some things could be published openly, but personally I thinks it's easier to publish nothing (that is, not publicly) rather than have to split hairs on what is and isn't appropriate.


My Freemasonry HD


----------



## Brother JC (Oct 10, 2013)

My Mother Lodge has had a print newsletter for some time. It was posted on-line, as well, though it hasn't been updated in some time (last issue here). Though the Minutes aren't published, much of the info carries over, and some might even be considered private by a number of Grand Lodges.


----------



## BroBill (Oct 10, 2013)

cemab4y said:


> The internet is here to stay, and lodge newspapers (printed, and sent in the US Mail), are expensive and obsolete. I would like your opinions on whether non-sensitive lodge proceedings (the minutes), be posted on line, and/or published in the lodge electronic (or print) newsletter. Some (not all) Grand Lodges forbid the electronic posting of any lodge proceedings (in the tyled meetings) from being published at all. Personally, I see no problem with publishing the non-sensitive portions of the lodge proceedings. Example:
> 
> -The lodge voted to thank the brothers who volunteered to paint the lodge room last week.
> -The lodge voted to purchase a new water heater.
> ...



I send out an "E-Trestleboard" a few days before each of our York Rite Chapter and Council Stated Meetings and then I post a copy in our FaceBook "closed" group.  We have a public-facing FaceBook page (helotesyorkrite) and within that account I've created a "closed" group that is invitation only. That group allows you to upload files, pics, and so forth. I upload a copy of each E-Trestleboard for the companions use. 

My rule of thumb on what to post electronically is this- if I would post it in the dining room where family members and visitors can see and read it, then I can include it in our E-Trestleboard and post it in our closed FB group. 

I do NOT include the standard things- names of candidates until after their degree work is completed, "masonic communications" (meeting minutes, descriptions of esoteric work, esoteric terms, etc), or things that may raise privacy concerns for our members. 

I closely coordinate with our Secretary because he is the officer elected to conduct formal communications for our Chapter/Council and I comply with Grand Chapter/Grand Council guidelines. 

Agree that the internet is here to stay so I always look for ways to use it to our advantage. 

S&F
BroBill


----------



## dfreybur (Oct 10, 2013)

Those topics have been standard in the printed Trestleboard or newsletter I receive from my lodges.  If anyone is willing to do a write-up on them.  It's often harder to find someone to write a paragraph on something that's fit to print than it is to decide what's private.


----------



## JJones (Oct 10, 2013)

We create events on our Facebook page for stated meetings and degrees...I don't see any harm in that.


----------



## Bill Lins (Oct 10, 2013)

I have no problem with publishing notices of events, however, GLoTX law prohibits publication of Lodge minutes or the names of candidates.


----------



## crono782 (Oct 11, 2013)

Bill_Lins77488 said:


> I have no problem with publishing notices of events, however, GLoTX law prohibits publication of Lodge minutes or the names of candidates.



Back when I was taking my degrees, I was told that *I* could not announce if my degree was upcoming. Is this where that comes from I wonder?


----------



## Bill Lins (Oct 11, 2013)

Yup.


----------



## cog41 (Oct 12, 2013)

I voted for the "routine" stuff. Events, sick list, bills paid, stated meetings etc.. Anything referencing Grand Lodge rules and regulations should be left out.
Thing is, once their published or posted they shouldn't be rehashed in the next meeting. That would be a time saver.


----------



## geraldcyso (Oct 12, 2013)

It is rather difficult to decide what to post or not to post, it can be the root of disturbing the harmony among lodge members. I think nothing should be posted, keep it in line with the rest of the world is not a bad idea in Freemasonry.

Sent from my C6603 using Freemason Connect HD mobile app


----------



## rotta.olavo (Nov 10, 2013)

Maybe there's no harm in that... If you wish to say about non-sensitive intell there might be no problem with it. Just attem p to keep it updated and consult all other members of the Lodge, with everyone's support, it'll work better!


 Rotta.'.


----------

